# Married an Italian in Australia, can we live in Germany?



## euroman (Dec 31, 2012)

I am an Australian who has married an Italian girl here in Australia. We plan on living here for 2 years where she will get her Australian citizenship.

After that time we want to move to Germany. As we have been together for 2 years, will I be eligible for an Italian visa and therefor be able to live with her in Germany?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

euroman said:


> I am an Australian who has married an Italian girl here in Australia. We plan on living here for 2 years where she will get her Australian citizenship.
> 
> After that time we want to move to Germany. As we have been together for 2 years, will I be eligible for an Italian visa and therefor be able to live with her in Germany?


I can't tell how long you've been married but after three years abroad you can apply for Italian citizenship under the marriage rule.

If you're going to Germany you don't need an Italian visa but it's already been mentioned you can accompany.

Does Germany have rules on residency?


----------

